# First ribeye loin grill



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

Always wanted to do it but it is so expensive. Last night I stopped by grocery store to get a couple things for chili and they had rib eyes on sale. Had 3 pound loins for 14 bucks. I jumped all over it. Got home and put it in salt and back in the fridge. I saved my trimmings for the juice but I don't really know what do past this point. Thought about mixing the trimmings with some Worcestershire sauce and some water, maybe some ale, and put it under the loin in the grill.
Any advice?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain koshergrl strollingbones


----------



## Defiant1 (Nov 23, 2016)

If you like it rare...
Season the outside with salt and pepper. 
Roast in 250 deg oven until temp is 135.
Remove from oven.
Turn oven up to 500
Put roast back in until outside is seared.
You have to keep an eye on it at this point.
Can get smoky from the grease burning at high heat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 23, 2016)

What part of the loin?
You treat the two differently.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

I like to keep it simple when it comes to good cuts of steak, and I would just season it with salt and pepper (maybe garlic salt or Adobo) and grill it until medium rare.  Make gravy out of the trimmings and add a little beef broth and some flour to thicken it up and serve with mashed potatoes.  You can't beat steak and potatoes!


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

Defiant1 said:


> If you like it rare...
> Season the outside with salt and pepper.
> Roast in 250 deg oven until temp is 135.
> Remove from oven.
> ...


 That was basically my plan for the loin, except I was going to take it off at 130


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> What part of the loin?
> You treat the two differently.


 rib eye


----------



## Camp (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I like to keep it simple when it comes to good cuts of steak, and I would just season it with salt and pepper (maybe garlic salt or Adobo) and grill it until medium rare.  Make gravy out of the trimmings and add a little beef broth and some flour to thicken it up and serve with mashed potatoes.  You can't beat steak and potatoes!


Adding biscuits to the menu to sop up the gravy makes your menu beatable.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I like to keep it simple when it comes to good cuts of steak, and I would just season it with salt and pepper (maybe garlic salt or Adobo) and grill it until medium rare.  Make gravy out of the trimmings and add a little beef broth and some flour to thicken it up and serve with mashed potatoes.  You can't beat steak and potatoes!


 of course not lol.
im going to put rosemary, garlic, pepper, salt and little parsley on it. IDK about flour though. Seems like you would want it thin?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 23, 2016)

This might help

Grilling Tips: Don’t Ruin Your Ribeye!

can I join you?


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like to keep it simple when it comes to good cuts of steak, and I would just season it with salt and pepper (maybe garlic salt or Adobo) and grill it until medium rare.  Make gravy out of the trimmings and add a little beef broth and some flour to thicken it up and serve with mashed potatoes.  You can't beat steak and potatoes!
> ...



I like my gravy thick!  I don't like au jus.  It's too watery.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 23, 2016)

For a ribeye I prefer an au jus, which you could add the trimmings to while making.  Then remove afterwards.





TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like to keep it simple when it comes to good cuts of steak, and I would just season it with salt and pepper (maybe garlic salt or Adobo) and grill it until medium rare.  Make gravy out of the trimmings and add a little beef broth and some flour to thicken it up and serve with mashed potatoes.  You can't beat steak and potatoes!
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

Camp said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like to keep it simple when it comes to good cuts of steak, and I would just season it with salt and pepper (maybe garlic salt or Adobo) and grill it until medium rare.  Make gravy out of the trimmings and add a little beef broth and some flour to thicken it up and serve with mashed potatoes.  You can't beat steak and potatoes!
> ...



I like biscuits, but the steak and potatoes are the best part, IMO.  I love potatoes so much!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

I have an awesome recipe for twice baked potatoes.  They must be like potatoes from Heaven.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> This might help
> 
> Grilling Tips: Don’t Ruin Your Ribeye!
> 
> can I join you?


 damn right!


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 Fair enough


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> For a ribeye I prefer an au jus, which you could add the trimmings to while making.  Then remove afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what would you do to it? Did my OP seem like I was on the right track? I have never done this and I never follow recipes or look shit up lol..


----------



## depotoo (Nov 23, 2016)

With a cut like a ribeye, that masks the taste for me.  I want to savor the steak itself.





ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I have an awesome recipe for twice baked potatoes.  They must be like potatoes from Heaven.


 I make some kill twice baked. My specialty, that literally makes people go "wow", is sliced and oven baked. I make love to them and they return the favor by making love to your mouth


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> With a cut like a ribeye, that masks the taste for me.  I want to savor the steak itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't put gravy on my steak.  I use it for the taters!  I make my own steak sauce and use that for steak.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 23, 2016)

Share, share!





TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have an awesome recipe for twice baked potatoes.  They must be like potatoes from Heaven.
> ...


----------



## depotoo (Nov 23, 2016)

That sounds yummy.





ChrisL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > With a cut like a ribeye, that masks the taste for me.  I want to savor the steak itself.
> ...


----------



## Camp (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





ChrisL said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Using one's fingers to clean one's plate is sometimes considered poor table manners. Biscuits are much more efficient as well as being more acceptable in formal settings. Plus the flavor of good mashed potato and gravy with a biscuit is very delicious.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 23, 2016)

depotoo said:


> That sounds yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know.  I'm starving now!    I'm supposed to make a few side dishes for Thanksgiving.  Now, I just want to make steak and potatoes.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds yummy.
> ...



you’re starving?  How shocking.  

Just kidding.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > What part of the loin?
> ...



   If it's Prime you cant go wrong with Pioneer Womens recipe.
Prime Rib


----------



## Camp (Nov 23, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds yummy.
> ...


Fry up a ribeye in butter and snack away while you are cooking up that other stuff.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm confused...is it ribeye steak, bone in...or ribeye without the bone?

I don't trim them. The fat on ribeye is different than fat elsewhere, and it makes the meat. That isn't to say you are obliged to eat it all. But cook it with the fat. There will be some hard fat and some soft fat...generally speaking the fat all tastes good but I don't eat the hard fat or big globs of fat. But I don't cut up my ribeyes. 

I season them with salt and pepper...then I grill or fry on pretty high heat. I like them rare, or medium rare. Rare makes me happiest. Seared on the outside. When I turn it I put a big dollop of butter on the cooked side. When I serve it I put more on. 

It's one of the easiest and fastest steaks to cook, if that's what we're talking about.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> I'm confused...is it ribeye steak, bone in...or ribeye without the bone?
> 
> I don't trim them. The fat on ribeye is different than fat elsewhere, and it makes the meat. That isn't to say you are obliged to eat it all. But cook it with the fat. There will be some hard fat and some soft fat...generally speaking the fat all tastes good but I don't eat the hard fat or big globs of fat. But I don't cut up my ribeyes.
> 
> ...


 Its a rib eye loin with no bones. About a 3 pound chunk.
My way of cooking the actual meat isn't the problem, I need help with my au jus. I have only done it once and used powder stuff from store... gross
I only cut off the thick layer of fat on one side. It still has plenty lol


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

slap that puppy on a grill....and use a meat temperature gauge


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

au jus is just the dripping from the pan......you are using a grill, no?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> slap that puppy on a grill....and use a meat temperature gauge


 what about au jus? That's my problem.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> au jus is just the dripping from the pan......you are using a grill, no?


 yes. My plan was to put all my trimmings, some onion and wors sauce and water or dark ale in it and put it under roast in grill. Am I going down the right path?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

then use a pan and roast it in the oven...or do you have a clay cooker...that is au jus


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

not a path i would take.....pan drippings are the best way to go


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

one should add wine to the pan drippings and reduce...something just fucking exploded in my oven lol brb


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> not a path i would take.....pan drippings are the best way to go


 Would the drippings be enough for au jus? That's the only reason why I thought about adding water or ale..


----------



## OldLady (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > au jus is just the dripping from the pan......you are using a grill, no?
> ...


I'd go real easy on the liquid or you'll end up with a stewed roast, won't you?  When you're done, you add the liquid to the nice brown bits stuck to the bottom of the pan to get your jus


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> one should add wine to the pan drippings and reduce...something just fucking exploded in my oven lol brb


 I cant use red wine in cooking anymore. Except for spaghetti sauce. Wife bitches lol


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


 Put the pan under the grill grate, not put roast in it. I don't want to stew it, I just want to catch the juice


----------



## boedicca (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Always wanted to do it but it is so expensive. Last night I stopped by grocery store to get a couple things for chili and they had rib eyes on sale. Had 3 pound loins for 14 bucks. I jumped all over it. Got home and put it in salt and back in the fridge. I saved my trimmings for the juice but I don't really know what do past this point. Thought about mixing the trimmings with some Worcestershire sauce and some water, maybe some ale, and put it under the loin in the grill.
> Any advice?




Don't overcook it.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

why the booze cooks out....use cooking wine then


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

boedicca said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Always wanted to do it but it is so expensive. Last night I stopped by grocery store to get a couple things for chili and they had rib eyes on sale. Had 3 pound loins for 14 bucks. I jumped all over it. Got home and put it in salt and back in the fridge. I saved my trimmings for the juice but I don't really know what do past this point. Thought about mixing the trimmings with some Worcestershire sauce and some water, maybe some ale, and put it under the loin in the grill.
> ...


 Definitely not. Im pulling it off grill at 130 degrees and sear it for a minute


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> why the booze cooks out....use cooking wine then


 She don't like the taste. I don't understand it... Sometimes I think her taste buds are a tad bit more frugal than mine lol


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

here is the fake ass shit...


Melt fat in a skillet over medium-high heat. Whisk flour into beef fat; cook, whisking constantly, until the mixture thickens, about 3 minutes.
Pour beef broth into fat mixture; increase heat to high and bring mixture to a boil.
Boil mixture until it thickens slightly; season with salt and pepper to taste.
*Beef Au Jus Recipe - Allrecipes.com*
allrecipes.com/recipe/221957/beef-*au*-*jus*/


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

i hate red wines lol i dont care for the taste or the smell.....i never cook with it...unless i am making something that needs it....


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

Red wine is my bitch


----------



## Fueri (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > au jus is just the dripping from the pan......you are using a grill, no?
> ...



I think so.  Low heat and then if you have a sear burner and want a sear on it, blast away at it, turning every minute or even less until you get the color you want.

the key to the sear step, if you even want to do that, is turning it like a madman.  you want the heat to hit the surface, but not give it enough time to penetrate and cook the meat below it, so you end up with more meat at the temp you actually want throughout instead of just at the center of the meat, if you see what I'm saying.   And leave the top up, you don't want the heat accumulating in the chamber at this point, as you're only interested in the direct heat you are applying to the surface nearest the flame for the express purpose of searing that specific surface.  

I use this same procedure for a steak when I actually have the time.


----------



## Fueri (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Red wine is my bitch




cellartracker.com

life is too short to drink shitty wine....


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

Fueri said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Red wine is my bitch
> ...


 I don't buy cheap stuff, but I don't get expensive stuff either. 40 bucks is my limit on a bottle. La Crema and Big Fire is my shit!


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

i got a malbec ...i know nothing about wines...it was 91 pts...i sure hope that is outta a 100


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

pinot noir only


----------



## Camp (Nov 23, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> then use a pan and roast it in the oven...or do you have a clay cooker...that is au jus


I think the two cooking methods are being confused here. For a good au jus the solid whole piece of meat should be a roast. Grilling is for the slabs of steak cut from the whole piece. For au jus, the roast is placed in a pan, preferably on an elevated rack of about 3/4 inch or with prime rib, with the bones creating it's own rack. Liquid is added in the roasting pan, the pan is covered  with its lid or foil. The juices from the roast will drip into the pan and that is your au jus. That is how I make us jus from any kind of roasted or brazed meat.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

i will spring for more than that for a good carbanaro


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

no confusion .....tn just wants to grill and have au jus


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

Camp said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > then use a pan and roast it in the oven...or do you have a clay cooker...that is au jus
> ...


 No way will I put my baby in a pan lol


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

I will also freeze this roast for 20 minutes or so before placing it on the grill. TNHarley atomic weapon


----------



## boedicca (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Perfect.  It's always best to take something off the grill or out of the oven before its done - it will continue cooking while it rests.

As a reminder to those cooking Big Turkeys tomorrow:  12 minutes per pound at 325 is plenty and the turkey stays juicy.  Most people way over cook the turkey, hence the meat is very dry. I hate that.


----------



## Fueri (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




At that price point this is good stuff, about 20 bucks a bottle.

https://www.cellartracker.com/wine....DW1515477_8_K746cbad0f20ae80fa0c5a47827cedc1d

or this one, an Australian Cab

https://www.cellartracker.com/wine....W1358913_41_K34e74ed3edd7757096e9a2920bd9da6a

25-30 bucks.

Cameron Hughes winery also does a real good job of putting out wines at not ridiculous prices.

whatever you're drinking or thinking of buying you can plug into that cellartracker.com site to see what the winos think.  their reviews are actually tougher than the critics in most cases and I've always found them to be very accurate.  and there is a link to where to buy the stuff.

you'll never have bad wine again and will get better stuff for the same, or less, money than just shopping at your local vino store.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused...is it ribeye steak, bone in...or ribeye without the bone?
> ...



Ok that's prime rib roast.

My sister is the prime rib expert. She had enough money to keep buying them until she got it right.

 I am really no expert on prime rib roast. I have made it, but I am a poor single mother and I don't often have an opportunity to buy a prime rib. I have cooked them in industrial kitchens, but that's a hole different thing, those things are large. I've never cooked it on a grill, though I've cooked hundreds of ribeyes. 

You aren't going to be able to make au jous if you grill it, unless there's some secret that I don't know to catch the juice and drippings. 

I wouldn't have cut off the fat, the fat protects the meat so you can cook high and get that nice outer brown on a rare piece of meat...would also sear before, not after, cooking.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


 This one is small, that's the only reason I could afford it lol. 14 bucks for a 3 lb roast aint bad!
I am going to put an aluminum pan under the grill rack to catch everything.
I wanted to cut off the fat on the top because of a crust and I didn't want to lose herbs and spices when I trim it off after cooking.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

my duck has arrived....semi frozen lol


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> my duck has arrived....semi frozen lol


 lol you suck!


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2016)

she got a case for 90 bucks or so...6 ducks..she is out raiding the spinach as we speak....


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> she got a case for 90 bucks or so...6 ducks..she is out raiding the spinach as we speak....


 They are 25 a pop at grocery store


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > slap that puppy on a grill....and use a meat temperature gauge
> ...



  You'll have to capture the drippings.
As much as you'd like to use a grill i've learned over time that the stove and oven are your best friend when trying to create culinary bliss.
  I was once a grill/smoker aficionado but i've learned over time that you're missing out on a much more precise method of cooking.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > au jus is just the dripping from the pan......you are using a grill, no?
> ...



  Get these two books and do yourself a favor. It teaches you the basics of sauces and the flavors that go with other flavors.
  This will give you the ability to make your own creations without totally fucking things up.

The Flavor Bible by Karen Page and Andrew Dorenburg.
  And The Sauciers Apprentice by Raymond Sokolov.

These two Tomes will change your thinking when it comes to cooking....for the better.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Yes, I remember you saying you bbq'd
You are probably right but the wife and I are addicted to the flavor.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...


Just looked up sauciers apprentice on amazon. I'm going to order it. It looks awesome. Thanks!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



   Yes,I was on an award winning BBQ team for a few years and while I learned a great deal on smoking meats I realized over time you severely limit yourself if you dont branch out and use other methods.
   BBQ once mastered is really a simple method but the actual flavor is one dimensional.....smoke.
   I mean if you really like BBQ and dont want to venture into other methods thats fine. But I promise you if you're really interested in the finer points of cooking you'll get tired of it over time and you'll want to branch out and learn the finer points of cooking.
   My trip has taken about 30 years and I've come to the conclusion that if you dont constantly build your knowledge you'll get bored. After all...you can only smoke so many briskets or pork shoulders before ya get sick of em.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 23, 2016)

Ok I just can't let.the.fat thing go lol. The seasonings are on the.fat and as the fat cooks down it takes the.seasonings along the.meat. Justnbecause it is on there doesn't mean you eat it. 

Now if you have two inches of.fat.on there I can see maybe trimming it off a little, but the whole point of ribeye is that fat. 

And the searing.comes.first. Please don't steam it and then sear it you are breaking my heart.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Ok I just can't let.the.fat thing go lol. The seasonings are on the.fat and as the fat cooks down it takes the.seasonings along the.meat. Justnbecause it is on there doesn't mean you eat it.
> 
> Now if you have two inches of.fat.on there I can see maybe trimming it off a little, but the whole point of ribeye is that fat.
> 
> And the searing.comes.first. Please don't steam it and then sear it you are breaking my heart.


There was alot of fat on there. It wasn't 2 inches but it was a lot. That much fat would never cook down.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



   Dont bypass the flavor bible. It'll teach you what goes together based on flavors so you dont fuck up in the kitchen on all levels.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 23, 2016)

Hon it doesn't disappear. It's not supposed to. If you are going to cook premier cuts of meat you have to get over your fat aversion. Prime rib is cooked and.served with the fat...or at least most of it. You can trim it down if it's prodigious but otherwise it is supposed to be there. It protects the meat...now you do trim off the caps at each end I think.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I just can't let.the.fat thing go lol. The seasonings are on the.fat and as the fat cooks down it takes the.seasonings along the.meat. Justnbecause it is on there doesn't mean you eat it.
> ...



  Exactly. While fat is desirable it can be over done.
If you have enough to trim make beef tallow.
  Nothing better than a steak seared in beef tallow with a little bit of clarified truffle butter and a sprig of thyme or rosemary.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Hon it doesn't disappear. It's not supposed to. If you are going to cook premier cuts of meat you have to get over your fat aversion. Prime rib is cooked and.served with the fat...or at least most of it. You can trim it down if it's prodigious but otherwise it is supposed to be there. It protects the meat...now you do trim off the caps at each end I think.


Some fat melts down. Maybe my experiences differ but it does for me. And I left some fat on there. I never cook a big cut of meat without leaving some fat on there. Chicken breast? Pork chop? I trim off as much as I can.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Hon it doesn't disappear. It's not supposed to. If you are going to cook premier cuts of meat you have to get over your fat aversion. Prime rib is cooked and.served with the fat...or at least most of it. You can trim it down if it's prodigious but otherwise it is supposed to be there. It protects the meat...now you do trim off the caps at each end I think.
> ...



  There is a type of fat that is extremely hard to melt down and you're better off removing.
    Take brisket for an example. The hard fat will never break down before your meat is done and it's what causes the stall when smoking a brisket which of course causes your brisket to dry out before reaching temp.


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 23, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Hon it doesn't disappear. It's not supposed to. If you are going to cook premier cuts of meat you have to get over your fat aversion. Prime rib is cooked and.served with the fat...or at least most of it. You can trim it down if it's prodigious but otherwise it is supposed to be there. It protects the meat...now you do trim off the caps at each end I think.
> ...


Omg noooooo...

Chicken fat I leave on because it renders down to make the best fat ever. I'd rather cook fried potatoes in chicken fat than anything.
Why You Should Never Throw Away Chicken Fat « Food Hacks Daily

How to Make Perfect French Market Roast Chicken with Potatoes

The French specifically use chicken fat for a lot of things. I've made garlic chicken where the chicken is laid on a layer of garlic cloves....when it is cooked you whisk/mash the garlic into a spread in the rendered fat and drippings, and serve it with french bread.

For pork I leave it on and cook it. For a pork roast it's fat side up, scored.

For chops, they just stay on. Afterwards snoop gets the leftovers. If there is a lot I save it and dispense to him over a period of time.

I pour the rendered fat into a jar and use it instead of oil for frying, it tastes better. 

And after I pour the excess off, I still use some for the best gravy ever.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 23, 2016)

It was a success!
Used a bit of beef stock and added a but more halfway through.
Excellent


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 5, 2016)

But no pictures?

That's just wrong.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 5, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> But no pictures?
> 
> That's just wrong.


 Ugh I need to do pics when discussing things like this! I did one for the meatloaf, but the only thing you could see clearly was my flooring LOL.
Remind me next time!


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 5, 2016)

That sauce was really good. I was worried about it tasting "generic" (is that the word I am looking for?) but it didn't..
My wife said it was better than her uncles and he does competitions. Needless to say, she got laid that night.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 5, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain 
I am buying that book soon. I am still crying over Christmas purchases, but in a couple weeks...


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 5, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> That sauce was really good. I was worried about it tasting "generic" (is that the word I am looking for?) but it didn't..
> My wife said it was better than her uncles and he does competitions. Needless to say, she got laid that night.


Yeah if you have the right proportions and quality adding liquid of any kind can be a win.
NOM.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 5, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > But no pictures?
> ...


I think I remember that!

It was terrifying.

Food action pics can be a serious challenge, particularly if you're both cook and photographer. I've got some heinous action shots too.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 5, 2016)

Especially anything that has a brown or golden hue...it generally grays out in the pics, and just looks disgusting.


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 5, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > That sauce was really good. I was worried about it tasting "generic" (is that the word I am looking for?) but it didn't..
> ...


 NOM?


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 5, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


It's French for "yum" I think. Maybe it's Hungarian for yum. I don't remember. nom nom nom.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > But no pictures?
> ...



I remember that one!  I said "nice tiles."


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 5, 2016)

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 6, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I thought it originated with Cookie Monster.  Oh, nom, nom, nom.


----------

